# E level touchpad vs. Rocker Switch



## Dat R (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry if this has been asked before but I searched and couldn't find any info. I'm wondering whether the touchpad is worth the extra money?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes it is.


----------



## POPOLGLI (Feb 12, 2011)

Buy it with rocker switch and the i-level if you have a iphone, if no, take the touch pad


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

I don't really understand the rocker switch. Why buy such an expensive/awesome system and have a primitive controller?


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

.Ant said:


> I don't really understand the rocker switch. Why buy such an expensive/awesome system and have a primitive controller?


^^^x2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

RockerSwitch + i-Level is an awesome combo 

If you don't have an iOS device then the touchpad is a great solution. Or, you could just run all three!


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Or, you could just run all three!


:thumbup: like a boss


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

.Ant said:


> I don't really understand the rocker switch. Why buy such an expensive/awesome system and have a primitive controller?


ive always thought the same thing


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> :thumbup: like a boss


this guy... :laugh:


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

.Ant said:


> I don't really understand the rocker switch. Why buy such an expensive/awesome system and have a primitive controller?


Because some people don't care to have individual bag control and the rocker switch can save them some money. Personally I think half the fun of having air is playing with the switches but I know some people who just want to get over obstacles and air out at shows.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

People that don't understand rocker most likely have never used it. Those who have it...love it. I've had them all and use the rocker 99% of the time. If you want a cheapest solution is rocker and an inline switch box. That's what I started with. Then I later purchased the touchpad.:thumbup: 

Never underestimate the ROCKER!


----------



## Dat R (Jan 11, 2013)

Can I buy the rocker switch to begin with and later on buy only the touchpad controller or would I have to buy other stuff to make the touchpad work?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

You can start with the rocker and then add the touchpad later. The elevel ecu has ports to run them together/simultaneously.


----------



## Dat R (Jan 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> You can start with the rocker and then add the touchpad later. The elevel ecu has ports to run them together/simultaneously.


Do you know what the price is for just the touchpad


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

It's 325 for the touchpad and the appropriate cable to plug it into the ecu.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Jake2k said:


> Because some people don't care to have individual bag control and the rocker switch can save them some money. Personally I think half the fun of having air is playing with the switches but I know some people who just want to get over obstacles and air out at shows.


This was my main reason (and that I-Level was coming out)...save $300 which is still a nice little chunk of change, but still get all the e-level functionality. It is definitely a little more of pain to set up and to adjust individual corners if you need to, but once your pre-set heights are set it is a very easy controller to use, and making fine adjustments is not hard, just takes a few extra seconds to cycle through the options with that little button. I have auto ride-height on, push up once to clear stuff if needed (which is rare i usually just scrape out of laziness), then hold down to air out when I park, for this purpose the rocker does everything I could want!


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

If you have an apple device for controlling it, get rocker and i-level.

The reason you would want 2 of the 3 (or all 3) would be safety. If you happen to have issues with your i-level one day, the direct wired rocker switch will get your ass moving if you need it moving. Same goes for e-level touchpad, if your touchpad is having issues or whatever, the rocker switch will keep you on the road.

End of the day it probably comes down to money for most, but if you are spending that big chunk of change on bags anyway, why not do it right and avoid issues down the road?


----------



## Dat R (Jan 11, 2013)

Iku said:


> If you have an apple device for controlling it, get rocker and i-level.
> 
> The reason you would want 2 of the 3 (or all 3) would be safety. If you happen to have issues with your i-level one day, the direct wired rocker switch will get your ass moving if you need it moving. Same goes for e-level touchpad, if your touchpad is having issues or whatever, the rocker switch will keep you on the road.
> 
> End of the day it probably comes down to money for most, but if you are spending that big chunk of change on bags anyway, why not do it right and avoid issues down the road?


Makes sense, I think I'm gonna go ahead and get the touchpad for now and then buy the I level in a few months or maybe at sowo if they have some good deals going.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Shoot me an email if you need any help with configuring a kit.

We just finished up Dutchie's car and he has e-level rocker + touchpad + i-level.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

I was started on rocker, they are very good. Looks very OEM on my MK6
And picked an ilevel for show. But I think key remote is more convenient for daily.
Touch pad looks great and it tells people its an ACCU. Lol


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

for some people e-level isnt about a controller, I for one bought it for the presets and accuracy. 

I like the rocker because its more discreet and takes up less space. 
Sure you have to know the cheat code combos but its easy once you get em down.


----------

